# Divorce without an Attorney?



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

What options does one have if they don't want to go through a divorce with an attorney. My wife and I are able to have an amenable split, so getting an attorney involved isn't crucial. What options do we have in order to take care of asstes/liabilities splits.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I would start by talking to the people at your family law courthouse. They should be able to help with what's required. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

anyone have any experience with a diy divorce or using a mediator?


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes. I looked all the necessary documents up on the internet, and we drew them up together. I will warn you, though. Writing it all up is HARD. It is an emotional time. I would at least have an attorney review them.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Around here, you can draw up your own documents or have them done with a mediator or lawyer (collaboratively or individual). But both parties need independent counsel to finish signing off the papers. Another reason to talk to the local law system. 

Personally, my plan is to get the first pass of the papers drawn up myself and talk to my wife about them. We're still amicable, and are (afaik) still on the same page with regards to visitation and division of assets. Then run things by a lawyer friend or relative, and get advice on whether we have things covered to the point that we can get independent legal counsel to sign off, or whether there's more we need to consider (and possibly go collaborative or mediated). But the more you can do and agree on without taking up a lawyers time, the more the two of you will be able to hold onto for yourselves. Assuming you have covered your actual legal requirements.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

